# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  المذيعة لارا حبيب: دخلت عالم الإعلام من باب الصدفة

## الحصن نيوز

قالت المذيعة الملقبة بـ "حسناء الأخبار الاقتصادية" في تلفزيون العربية، لارا حبيب: إن التعاون يغلب التنافس بين زميلاتها المذيعات، وإن المنافسة الشريفة أمر

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

